# Impossible de synchroniser ipod avec Mac…



## Rollmops (23 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous   



Je cherche à synchroniser mon Ipod avec Itunes pour sauvegarder les morceaux de l’ipod sur mon Mac

Or quand je clique sur synchroniser j’ai le message suivant :

"_Voulez vous vraiment supprimer la musique de cet ipod et le synchroniser avec cette bibliotheque itunes_"


Je ne cherche surtout pas à les effacer mais à les sauvegarder sur mon Mac !


Où est le problème ?

comment faire ?


Merci


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2020)

C’est împossible de transférer les music dans ce sens avec les outils Apple.
pour ça il faut utiliser un autre logiciel qu’iTunes.
Anytrans marche bien pour gérer tout ça.





						AnyTrans® - Manage All Your Apple iProducts - Official Version
					

AnyTrans lets you manage and transfer music, photos, messages, and all kinds of iOS data across your iPhone, iPad, iPod, iTunes, iCloud and computer. You can even move Android data to iPhone easily and completely.



					www.imobie.com


----------



## Rollmops (23 Décembre 2020)

Ok. Merci Gwen 
Sympa Apple !

J’ai un autre problème.

J’ai récemment copié des musiques de certains cd sur mon Ipod via Itunes et mon Mac.

Quand je branche mon Ipod sur le Mac via Itunes ces morceaux n’apparaissent pas ds la partie Ipod d’Itunes dans la colonne gauche !
Pourtant ils sont bien dans l’Ipod.

Quelle en peut être la raison ?

Comment y remédier ?


----------

